# Pedal cars



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 6, 2022)

Here are some pedal cars I have restored over the years


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 8, 2022)

Beautiful restoration work on the pedal vehicles. Did you reproduce the spark plugs on the Murray tractor? I've never seen one of these 2 Ton Murray tractor models with spark plugs and wires still intact.

Dave


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 8, 2022)

nice.


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 8, 2022)

ridingtoy said:


> Beautiful restoration work on the pedal vehicles. Did you reproduce the spark plugs on the Murray tractor? I've never seen one of these 2 Ton Murray tractor models with spark plugs and wires still intact.
> 
> Dave



I believe I bought them but it was several years ago and do not recall. Sorry


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 8, 2022)

I have a few places I buy parts from.


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 8, 2022)

Out standing.


----------



## Arny (Apr 9, 2022)

All are just wonderful ! Where did you acquire the pneumatic tires and wire wheels on the Rolls Royce ?


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 9, 2022)

Arny said:


> All are just wonderful ! Where did you acquire the pneumatic tires and wire wheels on the Rolls Royce ?



Don’t remember exactly but just go online. There out there


----------



## geosbike (Apr 9, 2022)

very nice


----------



## ohiorideon (Apr 10, 2022)

You have some really nice pieces there. I envy your abilities of restoration. Thanks for sharing. I have recently gotten some replacement spark plugs from a man named Samuelson in Iowa; just look on the internet.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 10, 2022)

Very nice toys!  You have a great collection.  Makes them more special when you do the work yourself.


----------



## Indian Man (Apr 10, 2022)

1motime said:


> Very nice toys!  You have a great collection.  Makes them more special when you do the work yourself.



HOLEY MOLEY ! What a great job , excellent talent !


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 10, 2022)

1motime said:


> Very nice toys!  You have a great collection.  Makes them more special when you do the work yourself.



👊🏻


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 10, 2022)

Indian Man said:


> HOLEY MOLEY ! What a great job , excellent talent !



Thanks


----------

